# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  انباء عن انشــــاء mbc الأردن

## هدوء عاصف

يقال والله اعلم ، ان قناة ام بي سي تفكر بايجاد قناة لها في الاردن تحت مُسمى "ام بي سي الاردن" ، على غرار قنواتها الاخرى ، والمشروع الذي يدور همس حوله ، لم يتم تأكيده من اي طرف.

يأتي هذا في ظل الاوضاع الصعبة التي آلت اليها الامور في قناة atv واعتصام عشرات العاملين ، امس ، والقناة التي ستتعرض الى تغييرات واسعة خلال الفترة المقبلة ، عبر خيارات بعضها يقول انها ستعود في مُلكيتها الى الحكومة ، وتبث باعتبارها تابعة للتلفزيون الاردني ، فيما يرى آخرون انها لن تبث نهائيا ، وآخرون يعتقدون انها سُتباع الى قناة ام بي سي الاردن الجديدة ، واذا صحت المعلومة التي لا اجزم بصحتها ، واتركها لتأكيد المعنيين او نفيهم ، غير ان المؤكد ان هناك حاجة للتوقف عند اوضاع العاملين فيها ، لان حتى الذين يقبضون رواتبهم لا يُنفقون على عائلاتهم ، فما بالنا بالذين يُخّيرون بين الاستقالة او الاجازة ، او تتعثر فرصة حصولهم على رواتبهم.

قناة atv قناة ننتظرها بفارغ الصبر ، ونريد لمشاكلها المالية وغير المالية ان تُحل ، تحت اسمها الحالي او اي اسم اخر ، وان يتم حل عُقد القناة ، وان تبث وان تُقدم اعلاما نوعيا ، ليس بالضرورة ان يخرق السقف ، كما يتوقع البعض. انتعاش المناخات الاعلامية يفرض بالضرورة بث قنوات جديدة سياسية واجتماعية ورياضية ، وتفعيل التلفزيون الاردني وقنواته ، وتفعيل المحطات التي تبث حاليا بوسائل عدة ، بالاضافة الى استقطاب اي مشاريع اعلامية جديدة بما فيها ما يتردد عن ام بي سي الاردن ، التي يقال ايضا انها قد تأخذ تجهيزات atv وتشتريها ، وهي معلومة ايضا ما زالت في اطار الهمس ، حتى يومنا هذا ، وايا كانت حجم الفروقات بين المعلومات الدقيقة والسيناريوهات المطروحة كاحتمالات ، فان ما نُحبه هو حدوث انتعاش اعلامي يليق بمستوى الكفاءات في الاردن ، التي صنعت اعلاما عربيا في مهجره وغير مهجره.

سابقا كان مشروع المدينة الاعلامية الكبيرة مطروحا في الاردن قبل عشر سنوات ، وفيما امضينا وقتنا ونحن نتجادل ونتشاور ونتحاور ، اخذت دبي الفكرة ، وطبقتها على الارض في وقت قياسي ، لنشهد في مدينة دبي للاعلام تسجيل قرابة الف مؤسسة اعلامية ما بين فضائية واذاعة ومكاتب صحف ومجلات واعلانات وبقية فنون الاعلام. الاعلام سلاح اخطر من كل الاسلحة. وهو ليس وسيلة دعائية بالمعنى التقليدي بقدر كونه وسيلة حملك الى العالم ، وشرحك ، وقد شهدنا في ظروف عديدة كيف لم نستطع بيع روايتنا لاي حدث للعالم ، لان هناك اصوات حق ام باطل ، تتسم في الحالتين بارتفاعها وعلوها.

الجهات المعنية بأيجاد حل جذري لقناة atv وللعاملين فيها ، وهي مشكلة ليست مستحيلة الحل ، اذا توفرت النوايا ، فيما اي مشاريع يتم تداولها دون تأكيدها حتى الان كقصة ام بي سي الاردن ، فمُرحب بها ، سواء بدأت من الصفر ، ام اشترت هذه القناة وتجهيزاتها او تلك ، فالمهم هو الانتعاش الاعلامي ، وانعاش الاعلام الذي يخفق قلبه بصعوبه تحت ضغوط شتى.

نستحق اعلاما كما ذات الاعلام الذي ننتجه للعرب من حولنا وحوالينا.

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو هدوء

دمت ودام قلمك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اهلا جوري شكرا لمرورك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف ان شاء الله خير

----------

